# HI Everyone - Getting our puppy in 12 days



## Luv2Run

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to say hello. We get our Vizsla puppy in 12 days, we are so excited!!!

I have been looking at posts for months, but just joined the forum today.

Looking forward to getting to know other Vizsla owners and getting advice from you all 

thanks
Tina


----------



## Darcy1311

Welcome aboard Tina..as with the previous post, get as much sleep now because things are gonna change....for the better....welcome to the fantastic world of the VIZSLA.. ;D ;D ;D enjoy.


----------



## Rebelbnkr

Hello. Tina. I am new to the Forum as well.

We got our pup exactly one month ago. He is 13 weeks old. 
We started crate training right away. The first two nights were very restless...but now he sleeps in his crate without problems. He also goes into it by himself when he wants to chew on a toy or hide something. 

Have a great time!!


----------



## cooperman

Welcome Tina, enjoy the ride that is vizzie. Cant be that bad though, many of us have more than one before too long! 

From one tina to another (the zoomies are funny)

Tina x


----------



## charl0111

woooo!

They are the most amazing dogs ever!
I love mine an unbelievable amount, even if at times she does push me right to the edge, there is not one thing I would change!

Enjoy every moment!
x


----------



## trevor1000

I'd have to say I would agree on getting as much sleep as you can now lol
They are all kinds of work and can be frustrating at times, and I have only had mine for 5 days 

But it is certainly all worth it!!!!

;D


----------

